# Which rings for scope to use on 300 RUM?



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I am looking for some new rings for my 300 RUM. Any ideas??


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

www.kenfarrell.com
www.badgerordnance.com


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow farmerj I am impressed. I can't believe there are more of us who think the same.....steel rail with quality rings. There are a lot of guys putting weaver aluminum junk on a $750 rifle. Leupold has a nice ring now. I think it is the PRW which is their QRW quich detach with a fixed attachment screw. While you're at it go to the machine shop and get a 1 inch steel rod to set and lap the bases before the scope install. No "bite" marks on my VariXIII.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

i should have put that the scope is a nikon monarch.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

rickygdogg said:


> i should have put that the scope is a nikon monarch.


My answer still would have been the same.

Ken Farrell ring and bases are about the only way to go., the rifle, the mounts/base and the scope all need to be tuned together and Leuopold and weaver ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## James B (Feb 10, 2005)

I have used Weaver rings and bases on every rifle you can imagine. Including my 416 Rem Mag. When installed right they will hold up to anything out there


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I have Burris mounts and rings on my 300. they work well.


----------

